# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Galantamine - Where To Buy From ?

## McLoone

Hey Guys,
              I just spent around 20 minutes of this section of the forum reading about Galantamine and taking it with B5 vitamins, the trouble is, I don't know alot about vitamins(I know you can get them at the supermarket) but what about Galantamine, where can you get those from?(I know you shouldn't use them long term I just want to try the 2 for educational purposes)

Thanks Alot
-_McLoone_

----------


## DREAMER242000

I live in the UK and I have been unable to purchase any in my country, I
have had to order some from the US.

I have just orderd some from a company called Clubnature.com, I can not
vouch for them though until I see how they turn out.

The other places I know you can get them from are

www.iherb.com

www.vitaminexpress

www.dreamins.com

I hope this info is of use.
 :smiley:

----------


## McLoone

> I live in the UK and I have been unable to purchase any in my country, I
> have had to order some from the US.
> 
> I have just orderd some from a company called Clubnature.com, I can not
> vouch for them though until I see how they turn out.
> 
> The other places I know you can get them from are
> 
> www.iherb.com
> ...



Cheers Mate, I'm from the UK(scotland) also, let me know how you get on  :wink2:

----------


## Ulises

Hello, I'm from Spain. I bought galantamine+choline from here:

http://www.dreamamins.com/?gclid=CLS...FQQFlwodeBxIxw

And the capsules worked perfectly. I took the capsules six times in five weeks and I had 2 WILDs and 4 DILDs using WBTB technique.

Every capsule have 4mg galantamine and 200mg Choline. I took two capsules every time, it means, 8mg galantamine and 400mg choline.

The sending was fast and the capsules are cheap due to exchange dollar.

Greetings.

----------


## DREAMER242000

> Cheers Mate, I'm from the UK(scotland) also, let me know how you get on



I recieved my Galantamind in the post 2 days ago 8mg tabs.
On the first night I took one an hour before sleep, the result
several vivid dreams one false awakerning and finally a brief Ld.

Last night I took half of one after approx 3 hours sleep, I mixed it
with a small quantity of fruit juice. This resulted in two brief Lds and finally
a much longer Ld just before waking :smiley: 

The reason I took the first pill prior to sleep was to compare them against
the Brilliant dream pills I used to take, which were meant to be taken prior
to sleep.

I am obviouslly pleased with the results so far. :boogie:  I will now take a break from the GM for a few days to prevent becoming immune to them.


I just thought I would share this info with you.

In retrospect I wish I had taken my Brilliant dreams pills after several hours
of sleep instead of just before sleep.

----------


## McLoone

Ok cheers for the update mate, sounds good. Which site did you get them from if you don't mind me asking ?

----------


## McLoone

ignore my last post I saw your earlier post ( Clubnature.com )

Cheers

----------


## Firewalker

I bought mine off of Amazon.

----------


## LoganKost

Yeah, I ordered mine off Amazon but I haven't received it yet. Firewalker, how long did it take them to get the shipment to you?

----------


## Firewalker

I believe it was about 4 days, but I ordered expediated shipping.

----------


## BluePhoenix

I know this is an old thread but I have the same question. I see plenty of places to order online. But do any of you know where it can be bought at a physical store in the US? I'd rather not have the wait and shipping cost if it can be avoided. And what about the legality? Isn't Galatamine RX only?

----------


## NrElAx

I'm pretty positve it can only be purchased online. I know it sucks, but when I ordered from dreamamins it only took like 3 days. But I live in california, so I might be closer to the place.

----------


## BluePhoenix

Well I won't bother running from store to store then. I did order a 5 pack from eBay just to try it out. Its only galatamine and no choline. Will I still get results?

----------


## NrElAx

I think the choline is essential in order for the galantamine to work. I know that they sell choline in stores though.

----------


## Yamiroqueen

Hello,
does anyone know how to buy Galatamine in Germany? It is not for sale here and I am not sure if I can simply order it by post as it might not be deliverd due to restrictive laws about foreign medicines. 

Thank you

----------


## Panthau

Hey there,

Im from austria and bought it at dreamamins.com, got it within a few days, no problem so far. Should work for germany too  :smiley:

----------

